# NEW!!! Cal Aqua Labs Black Earth Soil Substrate



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

how much?


----------



## pkt (Apr 30, 2012)

Has this been tested with shrimps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

here is the link for the thread...(is it ok to link this?) http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/substrate/4792-new-cal-aqua-labs-black-earth-soil-substrate.html

not much info yet. dont think its been tested.


----------



## thenameless (Dec 12, 2011)

frrok said:


> here is the link for the thread...(is it ok to link this?) http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/substrate/4792-new-cal-aqua-labs-black-earth-soil-substrate.html
> 
> not much info yet. dont think its been tested.


yeah that's where i got the info...i'm not sure, it's a prototype so i guess they are still figuring things out with it, so no price or any other info yet.


----------



## thenameless (Dec 12, 2011)

pkt said:


> Has this been tested with shrimps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Hard to tell, they didn't release much info about it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I get nervous when I see that claim that the substrate can give you crystal clear water. Possibly if you use a UG or RFUG so the tank water flows through the substate, but I can't see any other way it can do that. And, that makes we wonder about the other claims.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks promising.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks the same as every other substrate available. Only question is will it have nutrients or not? And how much will it cost? If it's nutrient rich and cheaper than everything else I'll be interested. Otherwise I'll stick to Fluval Stratum because I can get it locally...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It goes for about $45 in Australia, if that makes anyone feel better.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

The substrate has been in its testing phase for a couple years now in AU and Asia. While most all soil substrates look the same, they are not all created equal. 

Cal Aqua Labs formula is nutrient rich as well as mildly acidic. As for the water clarity, this is what soil substrate manufacturers bark about after the tank is filled, compared to other soils which cloud the water from day one. Not much to do with water filtration, just after the tank is filled and while the tank matures. its not so messy. 

Cost on the bags is yet to be determined. Up Aqua Soil and Cal Aqua Labs substrate are the only nutrient rich substrates out of a commercial bag beside Amazonia that come rich organic nutrients. 

Azoo,Fluval and a list of others are Volcanic Ash based with no organic nutrient content. This is what sets Amazonia, Up Aqua and Cal Aqua labs in a class of there own. Apples and Oranges. 


I will update what I can after we test drive these over the next 6-12 months.


----------



## oyeabog (Nov 4, 2009)

If you need help testing i can do that for you.Every order was perfect


Thanks Bruce B


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I just saw a post from Cal Aqua's facebook page that this is now available. but no pricing so far... 
It looks very promising. Could be a great alternative to Aquasoil and possibly more readly available if its produced in the states.

http://www.calaqualabs.com/BEP.html


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn shame they could not get on the ball with this sooner, I went with another company for my 55g. I even PM'ed Orlando to see how it was going and the response was _Cal Aqua Labs substrate is in its protype phase, it likley has a long road ahead before its available. _ and this was just last week!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

If it's US made it better be way cheaper than ADA or I'm not going to touch it. Not only do they not have to pay for overseas shipping for what's essentially dirt but also they don't have to get the soil shipment permits. 

In other words. It better be comparable in price to fluorite or I'll just buy more ADA and more Fluval...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very interesting~!! I always like to see new substrate for the market!
hopefully it will be shrimp friendly to!


----------



## Loumeer (Feb 13, 2012)

Trying to get an update on this stuff. The website says its available, is anybody selling it?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

There's an update here:
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....cal-aqua-labs-black-earth-soil-substrate.html


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The more competition to ADA the better.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------

